# After Effects Tutorials



## Janis (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ich suche *DEUTSCHSPRACHIGE* After Effects Tutorials.
Kann mir jemand einen link schreiben?
Danke   Janis


----------



## Nico (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hier +   hier


----------



## 27b-6 (21. Oktober 2004)

Deutsche sind selten. Aber gute englische auch hier


----------



## snuff (2. November 2004)

Im Netz weiß ich leider keine, aber es gibt zum Beispiel von CG ARTISTS dvd's zu kaufen....


----------

